# Locks of Love



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

My 16 year old daughter has beautiful hair. But she really wants to help disadvantaged children. She got her hair cut tonight. I'm very proud of her for being the person she has become.



> WHAT IS LOCKS OF LOVE?
> 
> Locks of Love is a public non-profit organization that provides hairpieces to financially disadvantaged children under age 18 suffering from long-term medical hair loss from any diagnosis. We meet a unique need for children by using donated hair to create the highest quality hair prosthetics. Most of the children helped by Locks of Love have lost their hair due to a medical condition called alopecia areata, which has no known cause or cure. The prostheses we provide help to restore their self-esteem and their confidence, enabling them to face the world and their peers.
> 
> http://www.locksoflove.org/


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. That selflessness just isn't seen much in teenagers these days. You done good raisn' that one.

On a side note; how did an ugly guy like you wind up with a cute daughter like that!?!?!? Her mother must be extremely hot. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree with Slimy...about everything! LOL Be careful that they actually send the hair on. My wife cut hers and she found out that they just threw her hair away. Another place she called wanted to Charge her for sending it to them!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

This is a really neat organization!! Your daughter has a big heart!! Don't let her lose that!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great organization!. I too donated 14 inches of my blonde hair 3 years ago to Locks of Love. The 14 inches has all grown back now, maybe it's time to donate again.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was in my salon on Saturday and a teenager was donating her hair to the cause. Someone is going to be real happy to receive those beautiful locks. Scarefx - Not only does your daughter have beautiful hair, she is beautiful too. Ya did good!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This is a great organization. I donated a foot of hair a few years ago. I don't think they'd want more, since all the grey has started taking over, but when I get mine cut after Halloween this year, I plan on trying to donate again. Your daughter is beautiful, inside and out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's always nice to hear about good things!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...and always good to hear about nice things.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Good for her! I was gonna donate mine to LoL... but everyone talked me out of getting it cut. I think I'll let it grow a bit more and then get half of it cut off when they do the big LoL event here.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats to your daughter!!!! Also to you and your wife for raising such a girl.


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

O wow...I've always wanted to this. But since I die my hair constantly, it's not the best hair. lol. I doubt they want it...:-/ I might consider doing it this year since It's finally natrual. haha. By the way, your daughter is gorgeous! I'm proud of her and I don;t even know her! haha.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very selfless indeed! You should be very proud of her, and now is the time to do it before she's married and shocks the you know what out of her hubby, lol.



> The 14 inches has all grown back now, maybe it's time to donate again


.

No it didn't, and ugh........lol


----------

